# General > General Chat >  What are your other hobbies?

## MatthewnOK

We all love predicting TEOTWAWKI but what are your other hobbies?
My hobby is playing the fiddle (violin).

----------


## Pal334

woodworking. Cabinets and recently started making trucks, trains etc for kids

----------


## laughing beetle

In the winter, backgammon.  In the spring,summer, and fall, whatever i can get into that keeps me outside.  (hiking,fishing, ect.)

----------


## welderguy

I like tinkering with gunsmithing. and blacksmithing.

----------


## grundle

I practice internal martial arts and like long distance bike touring.

----------


## crashdive123

I kill things.

----------


## Riverrat

Woodworking, and restoration of old/antique furniture.

----------


## nell67

> I practice internal martial arts and like long distance bike touring.


Internal martial arts??

----------


## crashdive123

> Internal martial arts??


That's when your liver does battle with your spleen.

----------


## welderguy

here this may help
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_martial_arts

----------


## nell67

> That's when your liver does battle with your spleen.


So help me,I thought one of you were going to post something about being able to fart on demand....

----------


## nell67

> here this may help
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_martial_arts


Thanks welderguy

----------


## welderguy

Your welcome nell

----------


## crashdive123

> So help me,I thought one of you were going to post something about being able to fart on demand....


Well.....then there is that.  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## laughing beetle

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> We all love predicting TEOTWAWKI but what are your other hobbies?
> My hobby is playing the fiddle (violin).


thank you for aksing, my "hobby " is the ultimate survival test, designing a super massive space craft so that my children can leave the terrorists, the hurricanes,the earthquakes,and a sun that blows up behind so that they can explore the universe like we explore the woods. And i do have a feasable design

----------


## crashdive123

Jor-El?????

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Well he asked!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Just make sure they land in a solar system with a yellow sun.

----------


## FVR

It all kind of rolls into one.

Building primitive bows and arrows.
Primitive muzzleloading.
Flint knapping.
Hunting and fishing.  Trout season is getting close.
Knife throwing.
Have two deer hides I need to tan, when I get time.

Use to rebuild motorcycles, but the kids asked me to sell the bikes.  Also use to rebuild Jeeps.  I just like Jeeps, I've had 6 of them.  Jamming, my 6 year old son asked me tonight if when he is older, if we can build a Jeep.  Oh Yehhhhh!!!


I would give all the above up, except for the building a Jeep with my son, to sit in a Barnegat bay sneak box on the Chessy during duck season and wading out to my chest throwing metal for bluefish and stripers in the spring, summer, and fall.

----------


## SARKY

> I kill things.


Hey crash.......What kind of things?

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey crash.......What kind of things?


Bugs (I own a pest control business).  No nefarious motives....but questions like this come up from time to time and it usually gets a rise out of a few people :airhorn:

----------


## SARKY

do you mean besides fishing, camping, hiking, photography, my garden, gunsmithing, reloading, writing (fiction and a disaster prep manual), cooking (I don't do windows), martialarts (including european).......i'll have to think on it.

----------


## MatthewnOK

I have learned from this thread that most of you have the desire/ability to break me in half... I wonder if fat breaks easily...  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## swampmouse

doggone it!  I feel lacking because my hobbies are catching food and eating.

----------


## laughing beetle

> doggone it!  I feel lacking because my hobbies are catching food and eating.


Those are pretty good hobbies actually. Means your skills won't get rusty. :Big Grin:  And hey, who doesn't like to eat?  :Wink:

----------


## woodsman86

I like to travel the world, meet interesting people, and then kill them.


Ok really...I love hunting and being in the woods as much as I can, refurbishing other peoples junk, and slowly accomplishing my hobbies-to-do list.

----------


## AKS

My current hobbies in no particular order are scuba diving, spending time with my family, making lousy knives for my kids, riding/working on my motorcycle, fishing, and spending time here browsing the forum.

When I finally get back to the states I will be able to add hunting and camping to the list.

----------


## SARKY

Hey AKS,
Which base on Okinawa are you stationed? I've been to Kadena twice during my 20.

----------


## skunkkiller

I do alot of crafts ,woodworking ,leather work ,beadwork ,canoeing making tents and using all the stuff I make or give it to some one that will use it not let it just sit around.I also do thi chi and other martialarts

----------


## AKS

> Hey AKS,
> Which base on Okinawa are you stationed? I've been to Kadena twice during my 20.


I have been at Kadena for almost three years now, not counting the trips to the sand box and other places.  Should be heading back to the states in five or six months.

----------


## woodlander1314

Making ghillie suits, paintball, cooking, camping, and fishing

----------


## remy

Ethology
Ethnology
Psychology
Or the discovery of the laws governing our behavior.

Music
Art-ificial
Or the discovery of the emotions governing our behavior.

Wood working
Building
Transforming
Fixing
Making
Or the discovery of the matter governing our behavior.

----------


## skunkkiller

paintball is fun if it is  like two team camped out for a weekend

----------


## Amazon

Mountain man (er) woman competition...tomahawk, knife throwing, bow and black powder. Quilting, genealogy, gardening, reading, teaching home life skills and stress coping exercise skills, nascar and fishing.  I have an ardent thirst for knowledge and
love being a wife, mother and grandma best of all.

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Ethology
> Ethnology
> Psychology
> Or the discovery of the laws governing our behavior.
> 
> Music
> Art-ificial
> Or the discovery of the emotions governing our behavior.
> 
> ...


Add long philosophical posts to that list!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## wildography

my other "hobbies"?  photography (especially wildlife photography), biblical research (using Greek/Hebrew concordances & other study aides), hiking/exploring/free solo climbing (easy stuff only), reading (pretty much anything - but mostly non-fiction) ... and more...

----------


## valerian

My hobbies are reading, writing, knitting, snow-skiing, working out, travel, music, fiddling with my electric guitar, raising zebra finches, playing with the kiddies, etc.

----------


## klkak

> I kill things.


Other titles for Crash

1. Hit man

2. Hired gun

3. Professional

4. Fixer

5. Problem solver

6. Terminator

7. Assassin

8. Killer

9. Murderer

10.  etc...,

----------


## klkak

My hobbies include:

Hunting
Fishing
Shooting
Trapping
Camping
ATV'ing
Helping others
Grandpa'ing
Collecting broken bones
Collecting various steel and titanium implement used to fix said broken bones.

----------


## Ken

Hobbies?

Let's see.......  Well, there's hiking, cooking, woodworking, cooking, home improvements, cooking, reading pretty much anything I can get my hands on, _gourmet_ cooking, toying with my Mustang Cobra, cooking, fishing, cooking, anything at-on-in-under the ocean in the warm weather, cooking, eating, and, did I remember to mention, I'm told I'm a helluva great cook!   :Lol:

----------


## nell67

> Hobbies?
> 
> Let's see....... Well, there's hiking, cooking, woodworking, cooking, home improvements, cooking, reading pretty much anything I can get my hands on, _gourmet_ cooking, toying with my Mustang Cobra, cooking, fishing, cooking, anything at-on-in-under the ocean in the warm weather, cooking, eating, and, did I remember to mention, I'm told I'm a helluva great cook!


 Oh yea?? prove it! Proof is on the plate. :Drool:

----------


## Ken

> Oh yea?? prove it! Proof is on the plate.


Actually, I went out for lunch with Mom and the "kids" today.  Portuguese Steak Plate.  Thin steak, almost a square foot in size (honest) with fries, hot peppers, roasted garlic, spicy sauce, rice (yep, Portuguese food often comes with two starches) and two fried eggs.  With all the crusty Portuguese rolls and butter you could eat.  Had a passion fruit soda with it.  Finished with a small portion of flan with caramel sauce and a double espresso.  Lunch for five was $65.00.  Honestly, a real bargain.

I'll probably skip dinner tonight.  :Tongue Smilie: 

Tomorrow, I'm teaming up with my Honey to cook.  It's either going to be veal and eggplant parmesan OR veal picatta.  Creme Brulee for dessert.  :Lol:   I'll let you know how it was.

----------


## nell67

> Actually, I went out for lunch with Mom and the "kids" today. Portuguese Steak Plate. Thin steak, almost a square foot in size (honest) with fries, hot peppers, roasted garlic, spicy sauce, rice (yep, Portuguese food often comes with two starches) and two fried eggs. With all the crusty Portuguese rolls and butter you could eat. Had a passion fruit soda with it. Finished with a small portion of flan with caramel sauce and a double espresso. Lunch for five was $65.00. Honestly, a real bargain.
> 
> I'll probably skip dinner tonight. 
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm teaming up with my Honey to cook. It's either going to be veal and eggplant parmesan OR veal picatta. Creme Brulee for dessert.  I'll let you know how it was.


 :Crying: sniff,sniff,...ok

----------


## chiye tanka

Learning, and trying to be better at what I do.

----------


## cabingal4

knitting,sewing,quilting,crocheting,canning,bread making,gardening and canning.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I don't like bookkeeping.

Right now, I'm mostly engaged in continuing education, statistics, hiking (just did 14 miles to the top of Carbon Mountain Dam and back), photography, and research for the Were community. Occasionally, I cook (I use to do a lot more but I like to eat more and our present cook is excellent), but I'm the dishwasher in the House so I guess I should add keeping house.

----------


## el-amigo

Hobbies? Right. I think my work is my main hobby, but unfortunately I have to spend so much time at the computer because of it.
When I don't work I learn, especially I try to improve my English (I know you don't notice it from my posts here.  :Smile: ).
I am here, so probably you've guessed that I like the outdoors/survival/first aid/walking as well. I used to run a lot, but lately I had some health issues.

----------


## hayshaker

my hobby is making Native American art right now i,m making Cerimonial coyote skull rattles.
and some more knives coyote jaw handle stoneblade knives. and jus got some buffalo hump bones so i,m
going to make war clubs with them. waste tatanka

----------


## Rick

> especially I try to improve my English




Your English is excellent. Much better than some I grew up with.

----------


## Auban

My main hobby is planted aquariums.  beyond that, it's mostly studying language. 

If you can call that a hobby.  my job requires arabic, which I no longer care to study, but do anyway.  

Ah...  I used to love studying foreign languages...

----------


## MrFixIt

Hobbyist knifemaker, camping and hiking of course, and I used to play disc golf...a lot! I guess I got burned out on it and haven't played in a couple of months.

----------


## crashdive123

Hobbies.....

knife making
leather work
photography
hiking
canoeing/kyaking
gardening
general all around rabble rousing

----------


## hunter63

Homesteading...Self reliance......(Not gonna say survivalist) 
But...including cabin building, projects, grounds management, wood lot management, general equipment collection/ repair and use.
Dabble in solar power generation.

Gardening......
Food preservation and storage. ....Long and short term.

Hunting......various seasons
Fishing...various seasons
Boating, canoe, kayak.....use and camping
Firearm collecting, shooting, reloading....

Re-enacting mountain man period, 1820's ...but moving back to 1750's....which includes:
Muzzle loading, ...making canvas, leather, horn, and antler gear...
Camping.....several different kinds. 

Amateur Archeologist....digging, cleaning and cataloging found objects. 

Tool and antique collection....and attempted use.......(Cool way of saying flea markets, and garage sales)

Reading about all above subjects.
....and of course BS about all and any subjects, listed or other wise.....
World problems can be solved.........on forums, saloons....or most any campfire.

I am still curious and easily entertained............

Probably forgot some..........Oh lookie a shinny nickel!

----------


## Duece

Hunting,fishing,camping,running my mutts in this nature preserve near where i live,sadly now govt wants to take 21 acres and make a golf course,absolutely riduculous idea,preserve is one of last places around here with several types of native grass,its a 1000 acre area but is used for hiking cross courty skiing and there is a wildlife fed range  as well,i know 25 acres doesnt sound like much but....then there will be service roads more trash etc.

----------


## el-amigo

> Your English is excellent. Much better than some I grew up with.


Thank you, Rick.
I forgot to mention that digital nature/travel photography is one of my hobbies.
I do not upload and share too many pictures, but I can show some pics in case of interest.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hm, a fun zombie thread.

I also have been playing for a few years.

Mmm so many hobbies.  The one that takes the most amount of time is playing the fiddle, I do it every day.  I just got my canoe last year but that is looking to be a pretty big hobby also.  Henna body art...been doing it for years, make some nice money on it.  Aurora and Alaska photography.  Camping, backpacking, shooting, fishing.  Haven't actually gone hunting yet but that is coming up.  Hanging out with my kids and partying with friends.  Cooking and baking (especially home made breads in the winter).  Dog mushing.  Oh yea, gardening...  Shoot, I have so many hobbies I barely have time to work hahahha.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Awanita

198601_1582542334936_1577061085_2803655_7720259_n.jpgI play some as well, this was back in 2003

----------


## Rick

God luv a southpaw.

----------


## Awanita

Can't wait to see some of them. I will start on baskets pine needle once we get the garden in this year.130523_012.jpg

----------


## Awanita

9024_1101155700571_1577061085_1881725_2298651_n.jpgBeen southpawing it all my life. The hardest intrument for me is the 5 string, working aroud the drone string on the neck it tough. Started playing when I was 7. So 44 years I have learned to take a few shortcuts. lol.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Attachment 10641I play some as well, this was back in 2003


Awesome.  I've only been playing a bit over 3 years.

----------


## Rick

> Been southpawing it all my life




We're the only ones in our right mind!

----------


## tundrabadger

Hobbies....gardening,  cooking,  baking,  hiking,  camping...well,  actually, I'd  rather go to the cottage than tent, but  the cottage is pretty  rustic,  so I feel like that still counts.   I occasionally  carve wood or soapstone, more often I knit, since I can do that anywhere,  wheras pulling out my opinel  and a piece of wood  anywhere that isn't  my garage, backyard or basement  tends to upset people,  either because oh g-d the big guy has a knife, or because now there are woodshavings in the carpet again.   I keep an aquarium,   I write the occasional haiku,  I play the pennywhistle.   I read a whole bunch,  I like gaming.  oh, and I collect tea figurines.   They make me happy.

----------


## WalkingTree

(This is another thing I have to "explain" because usually people don't know what I really mean when I just say "board games".)

One of mine is board games from ancient civilizations/extinct or other cultures. Learning about them, making them, and playing them...

Not cards or dominos. Not monopoly or trivial pursuit or hungry hippos or any stuff like that. But abstract strategy, and from other past civilizations etc.

It's interesting as heck to me to learn the very different kinds of games in this category, to learn how to play them as they can be very different from each other. And some of the geopolitical or cultural history surrounding a game. Just like there are communities which research and collect paintings and sculptures, there are communities like this for ancient game sets. For example, we all know of King Tut's tomb and the kinds of things found in there, but what you don't hear as much about is the game Senet - Game of Thirty Squares - which is a "journey to the afterlife" -

http://www.gamesmuseum.uwaterloo.ca/...Ancient/Senet/

You might say that you get in touch with a civilization or culture to some extent by knowing their art, or things like their arrowheads...I feel that knowing the board games they played does something along these lines. It also just feels interesting to be playing a board game that a culture played a few hundred or thousand years ago, and is unique to that people. (I also love playing a physical board game in person with other people, instead of on a computer or online, as a real social activity.)

But the other half of what I love here is the act of making/recreating a game (and then playing it with someone). My artistic/creative drive is such that I like making a set very artistically interesting, one of a kind handcrafted, with different materials - wood, tile, glass, stone, pottery, painting and woodburning, etc. Things like this lend themselves to artistic creativity...imagine how many different styles of chess sets there are. But handcrafting a set artistically is a main definitive here for what I like about all this.

And, yes, along the way I've inevitably "invented" some games of my own which are pretty cool.

Just in the "chess group" alone there is Siamese chess, Burmese chess, Byzantine chess, Chinese and Japanese chess, Courier chess, etc. And I could tell you where chess "really came from" (it's not a story of singular invention, but instead an evolution over a long time). From the knowledge that I've gained, I'd run into situations where I'd see an old board for something somewhere being used for something else, ask about it, and find out that it's been in their family for such-and-such time and they thought it came from their certain part of the world, when really it migrated there from somewhere else further back in time. I've been to a dozen different kinds of public and college libraries, and my "bible" ended up being this, the most comprehensive and accurate work done on the subject, drawing from the likes of the writings of Marco Polo for example, two volumes bound in one -

http://store.doverpublications.com/0486238555.html

Examples of these kinds of games:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mancala
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanorona
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agon_(game)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tafl_games
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(game)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine_Men%27s_Morris

Of course, I also like anything created by modern-era folks such as myself that is abstract strategy and has a simple eloquence about it - simple and quick to learn, but deceptively...in that once you play it, you find it more involving that you might've thought it to be. An example of something that is NOT this way is tic-tac-toe. The opposite of that.

And Jenga is pretty awesome too - the original, and played by observing all of the actual rules. The number of levels that me and a group of friends once would occasionally reach was in the high 40's. One particular game that I'll always brag about is when it was so high that it never stopped wobbling between turns practically from the movement of the Earth itself - on my turn I had no moves, so I grabbed a lone middle block somewhere and jerked it out in just-such-a-way, the top portion fell into place, and the tower didn't fall. I won a bet on that day. And won the game.

And then there's Golf, the pinnacle of billiards games in my opinion. But now I'm getting into physical dexterity games and getting off my topic...

----------


## kyratshooter

Abstract strategy??

That sounds like a lot of work to me.

----------


## WalkingTree

Heck, just like checkers. Surely you even like checkers...at least a little bit?

Lots to choose from though: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draughts

Is good for the brain though, which is also good for the body. Something like Chess, for example...which is different than any ole game in this respect...can even improve your immune system, dexterity, eyesight. Believe it or not. It does things to the brain, and the brain has a hand in everything else having to do with your physical body. And even your general mood and approach to daily life.

And know how "they say" that things like word search and crosswords and trivia and scrabble help the elderly keep a strong mind? Not quite true. But Chess...really does that. What's really required to do this is always be challenged with something new, to learn, and have to think in different ways. As a singular activity for this, and quasi-unique among board games, Chess does this. As long as you're not just going through the motions and occasionally play a challenging opponent.

Consider how calories are important in a wilderness survival situation. Well, your brain uses, and requires, more calories than all other organs or  systems in the rest of your body. A significant percentage of the food that you eat is allocated to the brain exclusively. And you better have your head screwed on straight when trying to do things in a wilderness survival situation.

https://www.chess.com/blog/PRINCESTE...-playing-chess
https://www.chess.com/article/view/c...ical-wellbeing
https://www.chess.com/blog/PRINCESTE...garding-health
http://saintlouischessclub.org/blog/...ns-young-heart

----------


## Rick

The only odd game I've ever played was one my parents suggestion. Ball in Street.

----------


## WalkingTree

(edited and added some things to the above post.)

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm also a henna artist and fiddler.

----------


## crashdive123

This thread was started before I started making knives.................and I still kill things.

----------


## druid

I play the bagpipes -[retired from competition in 1993~ish], family events like shooting sports, hunting/camping, hiking...I also do leather working and other odd homemade projects. Wanna get into blacksmithing things like knives and small swords when I retire [but that means I have 9-13 years to get to that point LOL].

----------


## Lamewolf

> Internal martial arts??



My thought exactly ?

----------


## Lamewolf

> We all love predicting TEOTWAWKI but what are your other hobbies?
> My hobby is playing the fiddle (violin).


Amateur radio/electronics, leather working, knife making, building blackpowder rifles and accessories, sleeping, reading, cooking, eating, did I mention sleeping ?

----------


## hunter63

> I play the bagpipes -[retired from competition in 1993~ish], family events like shooting sports, hunting/camping, hiking...I also do leather working and other odd homemade projects. Wanna get into blacksmithing things like knives and small swords when I retire [but that means I have 9-13 years to get to that point LOL].


Don't wait...DO IT NOW...or you never will.....just sayin'

----------


## druid

> Don't wait...DO IT NOW...or you never will.....just sayin'


lol you have no idea how much I want to......but my age @ 25 years [pension rules] I fall short in the age department. To meet the requirements, that puts me in the 9-13 year-to-go bracket...meaning I'll be on the department for 34 years total.

suuuuuuuuuuuxxxxxx........


LOL.

----------


## Rick

I think he meant blacksmithing.

----------


## hunter63

Rick, You are correct....

I meant any activity you want to do......

You hear it so many times....When I retire I want to take up:.....
Blacksmithing
Gardening
Golf
Fishing
Hiking
Travel.....(This was something my parents wanted to do....MF passed away at 65 and MM had to travel alone or w/friends....all the while saying after every trip.....I wish your father could have been there.
Or whatever....

I get retiring....retired 3 time my self...(or sorta did)....everyone has their own ways of getting by.....

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I'm living that. So are others.

----------


## hunter63

That why I say.......Do it now.....

The other thing is....Do or try what you want, now ....many things seem like the thing to do...but you will find that you really don't want to "take up something" just because other are doing it or looks cool....

Point is,..... Don't wait to find out you don't look good in Yoga pants, now....what makes you think it will be better when you retire.?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Yeah, I'm living that. So are others.


Yep.  That's the reason I'm a fiddle player.

----------


## druid

ah well now I feel like an idiot LMFAO!

----------


## hunter63

No need to feel bad, man....at least you are looking ahead.....
And judging by you projects, not letting grass grow under your feet.

----------


## DuncanKunz

I love picking bluegrass as much as I love prepping.  My favorite three long guns are a DPMS AR-15, a Martin D-28, and a Stelling Bellflower.

----------


## DuncanKunz

> Attachment 10643Been southpawing it all my life. The hardest intrument for me is the 5 string, working aroud the drone string on the neck it tough. Started playing when I was 7. So 44 years I have learned to take a few shortcuts. lol.


I've been teaching that Engine of  Screeching Death for over 40 years.  Had you ever thought of getting a left-handed model?  I know you can't just turn it upside down like a guitar, but they *are* available, LOL!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Cool! Another bluegrasser! Never let it die!

----------


## Rollicks

I play with a concertina every now and then, but it's hard to get in any practice. For one thing, it makes the dog howl like he's being beaten! I also play board games, monopoly, shogi, chess and occasionally dominoes. I like to cook. Right now I'm trying to make the perfect pizza sauce, drop biscuits and noodles. The first time I ever cooked for people was when I got invited to a friends barbecue, but for whatever stupid reason, there were no barbecue sauces or rubs! So, we had a contest to see who could come up with the best sauce with whatever the heck you could find in their kitchen. I don't remember who won, but one of the things that stuck in my head was when one of the judges said to me "This sauce is pretty good. It's like you put some sort of addictive substance in it." To which, I replied "I did." I got the stink eye, but then I explained that I used cooking sherry.

----------


## Manwithnoname

My for sure hobbies are hunt and fish. My others are kinda sporadic, by need, seasonal and so on but include leather work (mainly gun/shooting and knife but also saddle and tack), woodworking, dobro guitar, have made a few knives, putting together a parts list to give muzzle loader building a try.

----------


## nell67

relearning the art of sewing. I have not used a sewing machine since 1986 after an accident nearly caused me my right arm. Now 30 years later, my boyfriend bought me a sewing machine for Christmas since I had been wanting one to be able to make clothes and also quilt. The stipulation of getting the sewing machine, was I had to make him some seat covers for his 1964 Ford Galaxy, done and done. Doesn't look half bad. Have also made an apron for one granddaughter, and have another cut out, just need to get it sewn together. 
 I have also been getting ready to go back to school for my Bachelors degree, Considered going for a nursing degree.But I know that I can not stand enough, or meet the lifting criteria for nursing, but there are other jobs that I could do if I had the degree that would allow me to work from home. But the knowledge would be worth it, and the work from home jobs pay way better. Decisions decisions.

----------


## canid

I've taken up guitar, if not really made any progress owing to a congenital condition I have. Stupid-fingers I think it's called. Still play around with electrons and photons as much as possible.

----------


## M118LR

Would it sound crazy if I took up swapping tales with other Veterans on the internet forums, now that I've reached an advanced age?

----------


## M118LR

> I kill things.


I have to admit that I didn't mean to offend. So I'll retract my my statement.

----------


## hunter63

> Would it sound crazy if I took up swapping tales with other Veterans on the internet forums, now that I've reached an advanced age?


Well, here ya go.....go pro?....LOL
I'm sure you can come up with something?

http://burlingtonliarsclub.com/

----------


## crashdive123

> I have to admit that I acquiesced to the suffrage of your loved ones, (due to your service in the silent service) But Crash, you ain't spent a moment of your time killing things of consequence. You never left the safety of the steel tube that gave you 4 meals a day and a dry rack in all the days of your service. Be real, life got so much so better when I hot bunked with a "Bubble head" that I don't want to share those experiences. So did you want to share how many six or eight legged creatures you decided to "KILL". 
> 
> Want to admit that you sent folks like me out of the tubes to brace the two legged creatures that gave you nightmares? Just be real! Put Badass behind you. JMHO.


You really need to get a life.  Seriously!  Please seek help at the local VA.

----------


## M118LR

I don't think running the spreader across the yard, killing 6 and 8 legged critters, requires help at the local VA. But I'll ask them the next time I'm there. Just remember to rotate with a different pesticide each time you do the yard. If you use the same one over and over it's not as effective.

----------


## rebel

A couple of years ago we got two pups. Litter mates. They are so funny. Always happy. They sure like to go for car rides. We take them to Dairy Queen for pup cups or Arby's for sliders.

----------


## kyratshooter

> You really need to get a life.  Seriously!  Please seek help at the local VA.


Has the VA developed a cure for being an a$$hat?

I doubt they will do anything about a non-service related pre-existing condition.

----------


## crashdive123

> I don't think running the spreader across the yard, killing 6 and 8 legged critters, requires help at the local VA. But I'll ask them the next time I'm there. Just remember to rotate with a different pesticide each time you do the yard. If you use the same one over and over it's not as effective.


You can downplay it as much as you want.  YOU take a joke I made eight years ago and turn it into denigrating my military service because it was different than yours.  Your continual theme of you being an elite "frogman" and the rest of us mere mortals just serve at your pleasure has grown tiresome.  You told me not too long ago that you were leaving this forum because it was not for you.  I do believe you may have been right in that assessment.

----------


## nell67

> I don't think running the spreader across the yard, killing 6 and 8 legged critters, requires help at the local VA. But I'll ask them the next time I'm there. Just remember to rotate with a different pesticide each time you do the yard. If you use the same one over and over it's not as effective.


I think your profile pic should have been a slug.

----------


## M118LR

Had I realized that my poor attempt to poke fun at the "Kill Things" would be taken in such a bad light, I wouldn't have posted it. It seems readily apparent to me , that "Killing Things" isn't a hobby unless it's dealing with insects in the yard. I'm sorry that I rubbed folks the wrong way, so I have removed my upsetting comment.

----------


## Rick

And I removed you. You are in need of some serious counselling.

----------


## madmax

Whew!  Now that that's over, 

 recently I've been restricted in my activities and it sucks.  But I still can bike and swim.  Swimming really helps.  Doing some woodworking and leather stuff.

----------


## tundrabadger

Wow...I  go out for a few hours and that happens.  Okay.  


madmax...swimming's good.   Decent exercise while at the same time easy on the knees.   

What kind of woodworking?

----------


## madmax

Right now collapsable chairs for rendezvous' and general outdoorsy stuff.  I'm working with pine now because it's light, cheap (ish), and easy to work.  When I get the size right I'll do a couple in a hard wood.  I have a stave for a longbow ready to shape too.

----------


## pete lynch

> And I removed you. You are in need of some serious counselling.


Wow. I just stepped away for a moment to wind my clock and when I come back, this happens. ....I knew when he got here it wouldnt be for long. I guess he was too old to toss around too much. He was the only member I ever put on my ignore list.

I think it was his avatar that creeped me out more than his posts.

----------


## hunter63

> Wow. I just stepped away for a moment to wind my clock and when I come back, this happens. ....I knew when he got here it wouldnt be for long. I guess he was too old to toss around too much. He was the only member I ever put on my ignore list.
> 
> I think it was his avatar that creeped me out more than his posts.


Yeah, I was waiting on the tick tock......

----------


## tundrabadger

> Right now collapsable chairs for rendezvous' and general outdoorsy stuff.  I'm working with pine now because it's light, cheap (ish), and easy to work.  When I get the size right I'll do a couple in a hard wood.  I have a stave for a longbow ready to shape too.


nice.  What sort of wood are you using for the longbow stave?

----------


## kyratshooter

> And I removed you. You are in need of some serious counselling.


My only comment is that you guys waited 5 months too long!

I don't know why anyone would call this a quick exit.

Apparently this guy's dive bell had a crack in it.

----------


## madmax

> nice.  What sort of wood are you using for the longbow stave?


Locust.  From our land in NC.  I also have a hickory stave from there.  I have been waiting to build a trad foot vise to carve them with an old rescued drawknife.  A good friend has built many and I can count on him to give me advise on the bows.  I want a light pull on the first one to get back into the groove.  All my recurves are 55 lbs.  Too much nowadays.

----------


## pete lynch

> My only comment is that you guys waited 5 months too long!
> 
> I don't know why anyone would call this a quick exit.
> 
> Apparently this guy's dive bell had a crack in it.


Apparently a dive bell with internet.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Actually, it read absolutely not as a joke. I thought you might be a member of PITA or something. You seem to be very critical of anyone who hasn't had your life experience and you elevate your own life experience above all others. I could overlook it if you had Aspergers or some such but, really. 

I've spoke to many service men who said that they served with no other ideals than, "This was my job and I got paid for it. I did a good job and am satisfied." You're not an item of worship. I've given up my own advantages in order to help other get their lives started up or started back up. There are, I don't know how many, people alive today because I didn't buy the car I wanted. I worked for a public organization so money wasn't in the picture. Now I'm a retired person with a tiny pension and social security. I have no regrets. I would tell the people we were placing in service positions that their jobs were important. Their work meant that to people working directly with others didn't have to be distracted by doing other things. Their work was as important as ours.

Your work was stressful. I worked on a lay barge. Take your mind off what you're doing out there and you lose an arm, break a rib, burn one side of your face off, or die. I saw most of it. I almost died myself several times. You saw people die - I've lost friends to "the fight". You fought for people - I've been doing that most of my life. And most other people do the same. 

I didn't know my father as "Sarge"; that phase of his life was long over before I came along. But he fought like a tiger to get his family along in very hard times. I realize now what an overprivileged ingrate I was as a kid. I didn't realize what hard times we did come through until I grew up. I guess that's part of what growing up is. 

C. S Lewis wrote that hell was not for "sinners" but for those who had become their sin - who had stopped becoming human and had become their passion. I used to address people in a local Multiple Sclerosis support group and I warned them not to become so absorbed in multiple sclerosis advocacy that they ceased to be human - not to be a multiple sclerotic instead of being a human.

When a  person stops being a person and becomes a veteran, that's their sin.

M118LR, you should be careful.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Oops. I missed the last page. Ya'll can remove the last post if you want. Or, maybe, you know, philosophy.....

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Locust? I never would have thought! This place is full of locust and I have a couple of House brothers into archery. Thanks!

----------


## randyt

> My only comment is that you guys waited 5 months too long!
> 
> I don't know why anyone would call this a quick exit.
> 
> Apparently this guy's dive bell had a crack in it.


My sentiments exactly........

----------


## hunter63

> Oops. I missed the last page. Ya'll can remove the last post if you want. Or, maybe, you know, philosophy.....


I think it needs to stay...Very well said.

Tried to rep you, but have to spread it around.

Oh Yeah, What else were we talking about.....Trolls? ....hobbies... and bows?

----------


## Rick

And all that in one thread. Typical.

I snorted at the cracked diving bell comment. Very good.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Actually, I just dropped a hobby. Yep, my last endurance hike. It's not the pain and the exhaustion, or smelling like ammonia. I want to start doing more technical hikes and I've found out that I actually can haul a loaded backpack. And some of the technical hikes are as grueling as the endurance hikes. By the way, if you ever visit Colorado, Waterton Canyon is spectacular.

----------


## canid

Technical hikes/climbs are my favorite.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Oh yeah. Rock climbing is my thing.

I do life long learning. My kind of technical hike involves a lot of measuring and photography equipment. This year I'll be looking at the psychology, philosophy, parapsychology, and religion of the area and blogging about it. I advocate for active, life long learning.

----------


## Phaedrus

I have a lot of hobbies, most of them expensive.  Aside from hiking and camping, and cooking since I'm a chef, I am very into music/audio and movies.  Sharpening is also a hobby of mine, and I am a big gun nut.

----------


## pete lynch

My hobby is hoarding 22lr.  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## crashdive123

> My hobby is hoarding 22lr.


So......how much do you have?  Just trying to determine your idea of hoarding.

----------


## randyt

my hobbies include blacksmithing, tinsmithing, trapping, tanning hides and skins,  gathering wild edibles, gathering wild medicinals, carving,  fooling with old belt driven machinery, making things from bark, wood roots etc. gardening, stump shooting, tramping through the woods and monkeying with firearms, mostly older weird firearms.

----------


## pete lynch

Was only half-serious, but it's still not as easy to get as it once was so when I see a nice price on some bulk I buy it.
For a few years there I would pay up to 10 cents a round for some 22lr because that was all there was. The price has gone down considerably since those days.
I only have a few thousand rounds and I don't shoot a big amount in one day. But it's nice to know I wont have to budget it when I do want to shoot.

----------


## Antonyraison

my other hobbies:
Playing guitar
Horse riding
watching series/movies
playing chess.
recurve archery
Gym.
Making things
Fixing odd things around the house.
things I used to do but do not, maybe i will pick them up again:
Ballroom and latin dancing
martial arts
parkour. (doubt i pick that one up ever again, getting old and the joints aint what they where for that.)
Ballroom and Latin dancing

come to think of it, hahah I am getting old, hobbies and interests have changed..
I prefer spending whatever free time I have being outdoors now more than anything.

----------


## hunter63

> my other hobbies:
> Playing guitar
> Horse riding
> watching series/movies
> playing chess.
> recurve archery
> Gym.
> Making things
> Fixing odd things around the house.
> ...



Hummm, seems you really like Ballroom and Latin dancing....LOL....
Good on you....
Back when, guys that would at least try to dance....got girls....

----------


## Rick

I have to tell you that some of those parkour guys and gals define belief. They can do some amazing stunts that seems to defy gravity and all logic.

----------


## crashdive123

I still kill things.  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> I still kill things.


LOL...I would careful with that....fall out spreads wide.....

----------


## randyt

> I still kill things.


in the past divorces have been my hobby, we need to talk

----------


## kyratshooter

> in the past divorces have been my hobby, we need to talk


Yes, I used to miss my x-wife a lot...

But I have not had her in the crosshairs since I got my eyes fixed

----------


## Antonyraison

> Hummm, seems you really like Ballroom and Latin dancing....LOL....
> Good on you....
> Back when, guys that would at least try to dance....got girls....


hahahh thats what got me there meeting girls  :Smile:  what made me stay, I ended up enjoying it, eventually taught for a while also.

----------


## Antonyraison

> I have to tell you that some of those parkour guys and gals define belief. They can do some amazing stunts that seems to defy gravity and all logic.


Indeed some of those people are insanely good, hahah.. but sure can have some bad injuries if you not careful...
Maybe one day I will share those videos from many moons ago.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I should have included good sense in the list.  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Gave it up.....takes too long and need a Rescue squad waiting....

Mosey to the first obstacle..check it out...Hummm...mosey back, get ladder, drag it over...climb up....try to figure out how to get back down.....Take a break...
Yeah takes too long.

----------


## Wildthang

Riding my 200 mph motorcycle and getting along with 2 girls. I also collect Case knives mostly Cheetahs.

----------


## Rick

You do know that 200 mph is illegal in any state, right? You do know that 200 mph is a bug's butt on the teeth no mater which direction it goes in. You do know that 200 mph means just because the bike stops you still make the next state. You do know that 200 mph gets a toe tag that reads Organ Donor. You do know that 200 mph means it takes four counties to stop. You do know that 200 mph means hitting a deer will give someone the job of figuring out what's you and what's the deer.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I used to work the drag races with the CMA and 200 mph hurt my brains just watching.

----------


## crashdive123

I've never gotten to 200 mph on a motorcycle.  Many, many years ago I was clocked on radar at 143.  When the police officer said that I was going 143 on radar I said "no way".  He said he didn't believe it either so he wrote the ticket for failure to use due care and caution.  I paid the ticket the next day........could have sworn I was going faster......speedometer was pegged at 160.   :Innocent:

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Probably calibration error.

----------


## hunter63

I would have asked for a copy of it..... to frame and hang up....when I got out of jail......

----------


## madmax

After a bad wreck  I promised the family no more motorcycles.  I have kept that promise for decades.   But I do catch myself fondly caressing friends' Harleys (Yes it makes them uncomfortable)  and gaping in fear and trepidation at crotch rockets.  I keep letting the thought that a street legal dirt bike wouldn't be breaking my promise.  Typical addict rationalization.

----------


## hunter63

Last one was an Enduro....just a little play bike.
Jumps are higher, landing are harder yet if you don't hit it right....and recovery time is longer.

Done with bikes.

----------


## Wildthang

Anything over 60 will probably kill you, so why not go out with a bang............LOL You guys sound like the girls, that things going to kill you!!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Over 60 I'm just more specific. I want to do the things I really want to do. I still do plenty that might kill me.

I had a motorcycle for about two months until I figured out that I couldn't afford both a motorcycle and a van, and I needed something I could sleep in, so I let go of the motorcycle. While I was getting my coordination adjusted, I ran down an embankment into a blackberry patch. I didn't lay her down. It was a blast!

----------


## WalkingTree

Sport bikes don't intimidate me...except some who ride them do...can handle them fine, but I don't really like them. Speed, stunts, hotrodding, and the newest fastest thing isn't why I ride. Or did, that is - been a while since I had me a horse. But what I like is being more in touch with the environment through which I'm traveling - a convertible or rolling down a window doesn't do it. As well as how you're more part of your machine physically in order to operate it, instead of just sitting in a seat with a finger on a steering wheel and a foot on a pedal. And I have to have something with some momentum and weight. That usually comes with a big motor and power, but that's not the point with me. I want 80 to not be some struggle for my horse, and power there at any speed to move if I need to. But as a not-big guy with a low crotch who wants to have both heels on the ground when sitting still, but also not slouched forward to hold the handle bars, that all makes it a challenge to find what's right for me. A rebel 250 just won't do it is all. It's a spiritual thing...hehe...

----------


## hajta

I collect robots in all shapes and sizes. Like Radio Controlled ones, action figures, t-shirts, coffe mugs with robots and... You name it. Gonna get my fourth robot tattoo soon.

----------


## madmax

> I collect robots in all shapes and sizes. Like Radio Controlled ones, action figures, t-shirts, coffe mugs with robots and... You name it. Gonna get my fourth robot tattoo soon.


hajita,  I'm pretty sure that is a unique hobby for the folks on this forum.  Not tattoos, robots.  lol.

----------


## hunter63

> hajita,  I'm pretty sure that is a unique hobby for the folks on this forum.  Not tattoos, robots.  lol.


Interesting though.....

I like "Minions".....so robots are not all that far out.

----------


## WalkingTree

Just remember that R2D2 is the best robot ever. A robot's robot - not trying to be a humanoid, but what a robot would be if it were a robot. Speaks it's own language, a robot's language. And can communicate with computers, naturally. Various mechanical gadgets within it's body. Etc. Yet the character of R2D2 succeeded in having personality, emotion, and even understood by movie-goers despite it's robot-language.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLmOteqmDYc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBHgh8VXzt0

And could probably win History Channel's Alone. Hehe.

But have you collected one of these?

----------


## hajta

I have mk 1, 2 and 3 of the Jaegers. The Russian MK-1 is my favourite. It's like what it would be like if Ivan Drago had a baby with a T-34. R2D2 is awesome. Optimus Prime is what started it for me as a kid.

----------


## pitymustard

> We all love predicting TEOTWAWKI but what are your other hobbies?
> My hobby is playing the fiddle (violin).


My other hobby is making paper crafts like origami.

----------


## bigbob

Blacksmithing, woodturning, machining, welding, rc airplanes, woodworking, hunting, camping (backpack), etc. too soon old..too late smart.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

My hobby is posting on survival-type forums and acting like I know what I'm talking about.

----------


## hunter63

> My hobby is posting on survival-type forums and acting like I know what I'm talking about.



LOL....I hear ya....
I just get a kick out of some posters that "parrot" other forums, make You Tubes, blogs,streaming sites, ...then try to make it sound they know what they are talking about.

"Experienced"  posters/posts didn't have that advantage....they had books magazines, fathers, grandfathers, neighbor., jobs military...and friends that actually went "Out on adventures"

These posting are mostly past experiences, or first hand knowledge....and yeah, maybe 'enhanced" a bit over time....but mostly dead on.
Those the do...will get that right off.

The "reviews" back then were not a "You tube"....."I just bought this gonna review it, so....First we open the package"

THe experienced.... in the past reviewed their stuff but what they could find, borrow, get for Christmas, use Dad's....whatever.

All that is leading up to the hobby of "Let's sort the BS from reality" of these discussions.......even that gets boring as it doesn't take long to tell who been there and done that...and who in full of it.
I does not take long to tell the difference.

----------


## kyratshooter

OH yea!  You-tube reviews.

Don't you just love to pull up a review of some item you are contemplating for purchase and they send you to a You-tube link and you wade through the adds, then skip the intro add video and it is some moron "un-boxing" the item and talking like the teacher you always hated in school at that stupid monotone, and during the first boring sentence he speaks he states that he has not fired the gun yet, or used the knife, or fired up the stove and does not know when he will get to because he is real busy.

If he is that busy he needs to reallocate his time and, instead of posting You-tube videos, go to the range, or go out in the back yard and see if the stove works, or go into the kitchen and see if the zombie killer knife will slice a tomato. 

Even though the internet has almost destroyed the hard copy gun magazine industry it has not replaced it.  I do not remember ever reading a write up of a new product in Guns & Ammo, Shooting Times, or American Handguner where, Skeeter, Massad, Elmer Keith, Charles Askins or Townsed Wheland started the article with the worlds, "I have not fired this gun but it looks good so I think it would probably work!"

----------


## Graf

Living life like a country song

----------


## hunter63

I will commend inexperienced posters of any age, for trying stuff,... we all did learning as we went and making mistakes.....You have to.
Some of the best  lessons start with," Well I never do this again.....but......"

You have to keep swinging till you starting hitting the ball....I get that...does show interest and some ambition......but you really need to sift thru a lot to frogs before  you find the princess.

----------


## rebel

> Living life like a country song


So true. Ive never heard it that way. Bunch of fakers. Lol

----------


## rebel

About 15 years ago I lived at an apartment complex in Fort Worth, TX. It amazed me at the guys who lived at the same complex and drove a dually and wore a big hat. Bunch of fakers.

----------


## Antonyraison

> LOL....I hear ya....
> I just get a kick out of some posters that "parrot" other forums, make You Tubes, blogs,streaming sites, ...then try to make it sound they know what they are talking about.
> 
> "Experienced"  posters/posts didn't have that advantage....they had books magazines, fathers, grandfathers, neighbor., jobs military...and friends that actually went "Out on adventures"
> 
> These posting are mostly past experiences, or first hand knowledge....and yeah, maybe 'enhanced" a bit over time....but mostly dead on.
> Those the do...will get that right off.
> 
> The "reviews" back then were not a "You tube"....."I just bought this gonna review it, so....First we open the package"
> ...


I post from experience, film reality from actual outings.. nothing is pre-planned (except for my kit I take )
I grew up going to my grandfathers farm, learning to shoot and making and building stuff on the farm, did cubs and scouts..
and now 3+ years survival..\
I have a very small bunch of mates that also do survival.
I dont see a point in doing any reviews... most the stuff available here is not the Same as overseas market, its mostly gifts or what I can afford.
If I dont know about something I dont add to the conversation.

----------


## hunter63

> I post from experience, film reality from actual outings.. nothing is pre-planned (except for my kit I take )
> I grew up going to my grandfathers farm, learning to shoot and making and building stuff on the farm, did cubs and scouts..
> and now 3+ years survival..\
> I have a very small bunch of mates that also do survival.
> I dont see a point in doing any reviews... most the stuff available here is not the Same as overseas market, its mostly gifts or what I can afford.
> If I dont know about something I dont add to the conversation.


Yes, my friend, we know....It shows....it's hard to hide the real thing.

----------


## WalkingTree

I still trip out on just the concept of an unboxing video. Of anything. A video of someone unboxing something. Just way too exciting.

----------


## hunter63

deleted....

----------


## WalkingTree

I had to google that. (deleted now? Behind The Green Door?)

Would still not care though to watch a vid of someone unboxing it. Watching the thing myself, _maybe_, but unboxing? The existence of unboxing vids is surely a chapter in a book somewhere on sociology or civilization...as an indication that we've really gone off the rails. Aliens in the future will be saying "and this is the stage when unboxing videos appeared; It was a dark omen for the human race indeed."

----------


## hunter63

> I had to google that. (deleted now? Behind The Green Door?)
> 
> Would still not care though to watch a vid of someone unboxing it. Watching the thing myself, _maybe_, but unboxing? The existence of unboxing vids is surely a chapter in a book somewhere on sociology or civilization...as an indication that we've really gone off the rails. Aliens in the future will be saying "and this is the stage when unboxing videos appeared; It was a dark omen for the human race indeed."


Yeah, was trying to keep it PG.........LOL

They will visit every dwelling, and find a porcelain altar, and assume we were worshiping there.......

----------


## crashdive123

Or a society of deep thinkers since there are probably a lot of magazine racks next to the porcelain alters.....we read a lot.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

O.o

What, Hunter? Does it show excerpts?

----------


## hunter63

> O.o
> 
> What, Hunter? Does it show excerpts?


Sadly , No....our PG society seems alive a well.

----------


## hunter63

> Or a society of deep thinkers since there are probably a lot of magazine racks next to the porcelain alters.....we read a lot.


Wouldn't that be dead battery tablets rack?

----------


## WalkingTree



----------


## crashdive123

> Wouldn't that be dead battery tablets rack?


Not in my house, but that does remind me of this which gave me a laugh.  http://www.snotr.com/video/8965/So_p...Pad_we_got_you

----------

